# First TT



## RobbieHarris (May 26, 2008)

Hi All

I've just collected my 2.0 TFSI (Brilliant Black) cd changer, multi func steering wheel and gsm.

Absolutely love it! bit worried about how long my tyres are going to last though!

Robert


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

RobbieHarris said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've just collected my 2.0 TFSI (Brilliant Black) cd changer, multi func steering wheel and gsm.
> 
> ...


Just park it on your drive, admire it and they will last forever. 
Drive it = different story.
What wheels have you got?

Getting worried about our 255/35 x 19 Continentals (RS4's) Tyres are over Â£220 each!! Any recommendations?


----------

